# Connection detail on fir trellis



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> :laughing:no,i mean are there going to be posts at the end or did he frame a beam pocket or...


He sliced each end and buried concealed hangers in the center of the beam.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

The owner is screwed. That's me. Its gonna be 2x6 cvg fir rafters. That's all that was in the budget. Square cut on the tails. Very simple contemporary look. The hangers are a CJT3 Simpson hanger. Concealed Joist Tie hanger. You cut a slot in the end of the beam 3 1/2" deep by 5/32"-3/16 wide and drill holes in the beam that steel pins slide through. Pretty cool hanger. Pretty much concealed except for the saw kerf. First time using one on both ends of the beam. Takes some careful measuring. No live load to speak of and dead load is a joke. I'll post some pics of the finished product in a couple years when I get the siding up.


----------

